
How to Talk to Congress - BuuQu9hu
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/01/how-talk-congress
======
RichardHeart
I've heard that some congressmen are genuinely surprised when you bring up an
issue to them that they didn't know about, because they "hadn't seen any money
on it." Meaning, I think that they're used to getting donations and the donors
having something to say. Thus, I think donations might be the most effective,
though costly way to talk to congress

